# Access: Beschränkung Anzahl Datensätze in Tabellen



## blueeye2 (7. März 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es in Access eine direkte Möglichkeit, das Anlegen von Datensätzen in einer Tabelle auf eine maximal zulässige Anzahl von Datensätzen zu beschränken, also jenseits der Anwendungsprogrammierung?
Danke für die Hilfe.
blueeye2


----------



## larryson (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo, meines Wissens eigentlich nicht...
man könnte tricksen, in dem man bei einem neuem Datensatz die Anzahl der vorangegangenen prüft, ist diese Nummer größer als die Maximale Anzahl, muss abgebrochen werden.


----------

